# Ποιητές εκ του προχείρου



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Με αφορμή την προτροπή της Αλεξάνδρας εδώ:



Alexandra said:


> Μετά από την αποκάλυψη ότι έχουμε και δεύτερο ποιητή εκ του προχείρου στο φόρουμ, προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί πάραυτα αντίστοιχος τομέας για να ξεδιπλώνουν το ταλέντο τους τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας. Εκεί θα απευθύνονται επίσης όσοι ψάχνουν απόδοση για κάποιο ποιηματάκι στη μετάφρασή τους, ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται αμέσως από τους ειδικούς.



ορίστε ένα νήμα για να καταθέτουμε στιχοπλασίες, δικές μας ή ξεπατικωμένες, με αφορμή λεξιλογικά νήματα ή επειδή έτσι μας κατέβηκε, εμπνευσμένες ή ανέμπνευστες, αστείες ή σοβαρές, ώστε να μην οφτοπικίζουμε πολύ τα γλωσσικά νήματα. Μα πιο πολύ για να μοιραστούμε κάτι που σκεφτήκαμε, κάτι που βρήκαμε και μας άρεσε. Αν θέλουμε, επισημαίνουμε στο αντίστοιχο νήμα τη σχετική προσθήκη εδώ. 
Πάσα προσφορά δεκτή, και καλή διασκέδαση!


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Με αφορμή το stage, πάντα καλοπροαίρετα:

Εγώ δεν είμαι ποιητής
μα μαντιναδολόγος,
μικρός μικρός και ταπεινός
σαν δαίμων λεξιλόγος.

Όντε θωρείς και γράφω γκρι
τσι σκέψεις αραδιάζω,
κι αν τη γραφή τη δεις *λαδί,*
τότε κρυφά καγχάζω.

Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε
σε ξένους αχερώνες,
τηλεμαχίες και ντιμπέιτ
κι αμόλαγαν κορώνες.

Ενούς πετούν στην κεφαλή
το στέιτζ το ρημάδι,
κι εκείνος αναφώνησε:
"Τι λες, ωρέ στραβάδι;
Εμένα σταζ μου το 'πανε
και σταζ θα το προφέρω,
την προφορά τη γαλλική
την ξέρω και συμφέρω.
Στα παραθύρια βγαίνω ευθύς
_να το επικοινωνήσω_
κι αντίρρηση σαν φέρετε
θαρθώ να σας...σκοτίσω".

-Ήντα 'ν' κιονέ, μωρέ, το σταζ,
που κάνουνε οι νέοι;
-Παράς που μας τσοντάρουνε
κουτόφραγκοι Ευρωπαίοι.

Έτσι το σχεδιάσανε:
να βρουν δουλειά λεβέντες*,
μα εδώ σαν έρθουν τα λεφτά,
τα τρώνε οι αφέντες.

Κι εμείς βασανιζόμαστε,
τρώμε φαιά ουσία,
στη στάχτη μες στα μάτια μας
δίνομε σημασία.

Δε λέω, είναι γλωσσικό,
μη με παραξηγάτε,
γραφτήκανε πολλά εδώ
κι όποιος νογά, νογάται.

Το σταζ, που είναι γαλλικό,
εγκρίνουν ορισμένοι·
δεν έχουν άδικο, θαρρώ,
είναι καταρτισμένοι.

Μα σ' έναν νέο αν θα πεις: 
"Σταζ, το σωστό, χαϊβάνι!"
το βλέμμα του θα στρέψει ευθύς
ψηλά εις το ταβάνι.

"Εγώ στέιτζ το έμαθα,
πείτε το όπως θέτε,
δουλειά να βρω, δεν το θωρώ,
ό,τι και να μου λέτε.

Τι στέιτζ, τι σταζ, και τι πειράζ’;»
φωνάζουν οι λεβέντες*,
το γλωσσικό αν θα λυθεί
θα δείξουν οι καλένδες...

*σ.τ.π.ε.τ.π.: (π.ε.τ.π.=ποιητής εκ του προχείρου), *λεβέντες* (και λεβέντισσες, εννοείται, αλλά η πολιτική ορθότητα δύσκολα χωράει στη ρίμα): άνεργοι *νέοι άνθρωποι.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2009)

Σωστόστ!

Να προτείνω, αν επιτρέπεται, για καλύτερη ροή , και την παραλλαγή

_Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε
σε ξένους αχερώνες,
τηλεμαχίες και *δίβατα
κι αμόλαγαν κορώνες._


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Το διάβασα το δίβατο ;), αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε ο τονισμός του (ανάθεμα την τύφλα μου που μιλάω και για τονισμούς και μέτρα· ενστικτωδώς το λέω). Ίσως είναι καλύτερα χωρίς το _και_:
_Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε_
_σε ξένους αχερώνες,_
_τηλεμαχίες, __*δίβατα_
_κι αμόλαγαν κορώνες._ 

Χαίρομαι γιατί δίνεις ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση: τη συμμετοχική στιχοπλασία! :) Και βέβαια, anything goes!


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Όποιος τη νύχτα πορπατεί* (Γιάννης Πετράκης - Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης)

Τα ζάλα εκείνου π' αγαπά και του αντρειωμένου
οι μέρες τα λιγαίνουνε κι οι νύχτες τα πληθαίνου

Όποιος τη νύχτα πορπατεί και την αυγή κοιμάται
καινούρια αγάπη έκαμε γη τση παλιάς θυμάται

από το Ωρίων του Στέλιου Πετράκη


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι το νήμα αυτό θα γνωρίσει μέρες πιο λαμπρές, αφού οι ποιητές εκ του προχείρου είναι περισσότεροι από τους μεταφραστές (τους επαγγελματίες και τους εκ του προχείρου μαζί). Ίσως θα πρέπει να δώσουμε διαφορετικό τίτλο στο νήμα, αλλά οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να προσθέτουμε και συνδέσμους προς εκλεκτές ερασιτεχνικές επιδόσεις σε άλλα θεματικά νήματα, όπως αυτό το πόνημα εκλεκτής σα-τυρικής ποίησης.

Είχα σκεφτεί κάποτε να διοργανώσουμε διαγωνισμό σατιρικής ποίησης με τίτλο *Γαργαλίνεια*, τίτλο τον οποίο μου ενέπνευσε η _γαργαλιέρα_ (και όχι ο πανελλήνιος διαγωνισμός ποίησης του Δήμου Γαργαλιάνων Μεσσηνίας).


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4863

Ό,τι και να λέν' 
"οι μεν και οι δεν" 
εγώ στο _δεν_
το νι δεν θα το φάω.
Και όσοι διορθωτές
δεν θέλουνε το νι
δεν πά' να συγχυστούν,
εγώ δεν τους ρωτάω.
Το κόβουν μοναχοί τους,
αν είν' επιλογή τους,
μα σαν μου ξαναρθεί,
θα το ξανακοτσάρω.
Όσο για το _τον_
(στον άρρενα αυτόν)
θαρρώ ότι το νι
πάντα θα κυνηγάει.;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

Άκου από με μια συμβουλή
δαιμάνιέ μου ποιητή:

Την έμμετρη γραμματική
να την καλλιεργήσεις

τα ν στην αιτιατική
οι τόνοι οι εγκλιτικοί
οι σύνδεσμοι οι χρονικοί
η λόγια η κλιτική
τα πάθη με τη γενική​
όλα τους έχουνε ψωμί,
γοργά θα καζαντίσεις!


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2009)

*Φιλοκαλούμεν μετ' ευτελείας :)*

Ο Δόκτορας κι ο Δαίμανας
οι δυο ποστέρ μαλώναν
για έπαθλο ποιητικό
και στίχους απιθώναν

«Με ποιον πήγες και τα 'βαλες,
εγώ 'μαι απ' την Κρήτη,
τα πρώτα έπη έγραψα
απά στον Ψηλορείτη»

«Εγ' όμως μεγαλούργησα
στις strasse του Αμβούργου,
με μέτρο πάντα αυστηρό
κι ακρίβεια χειρούργου»

Τέτοια και άλλα έλεγαν
ο ένας εις τον άλλον
κι ο Νίκελ ο κακόμοιρος
είχε καημόν μεγάλον

«Καθίστε λίγο, βρε παιδιά,
και φλέγεται το νήμα
απ' τον δικόν σας τον καβγά,
είναι μεγάλο κρίμα.
Εγώ το νήμα άνοιξα
με γλωσσικό σκοπό
κι εσείς το καταντήσατε
αγώνα του προπό»


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 12, 2009)

Και φιλοσοφούμεν άνευ... 

Ο Στάθης ήρθε μια βραδιά
δυο ποιητές να χωρίσει
που μάλωναν και φώναζαν
σ' ανατολή και δύση. 

Ο ένας ήταν Κρητικός
κι έγραφε μαντινάδες
Ο άλλος διάβαζ' ενδελεχώς
του Φάουστ τις κουζουλάδες

Για μια γραμματική ελληνική
πάλευαν και οι δύο 
να την κάνουν καλύτερη
κι όχι έν' άτακτο πορνείο. 

Στο τέλος όμως οι δυο αυτοί 
τα βρήκαν μεταξύ τους
το ν το έβαζαν παντού 
κι ας σκάσουν οι οχτροί τους. 

Τέτοια ωραία και σοφά 
γεννιούνται εδώ μέσα
τη γλώσσα να μιλάς σωστά
θε να 'χεις λίγη μπέσα!


----------



## stathis (Nov 12, 2009)

*Υστερόγραφον...*

Φίλοι, με ξεμυαλίσατε,
ξενύχτησα τωόντι
κι αύριο θα κουτουλώ,
μα τον Βελλεροφόντη!

Γι' αυτό κι εγώ λοιπόν
σας λέγω καλό βράδυ
και σπεύδω διά να αφεθώ
εις του Μορφέως το χάδι

Κι αύριο μέρα είναι...


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2009)

Τους ποιητές θωρώ πολλούς,
πληθαίνουν και θεριεύουν,
τσι λέξεις να ταιριάζουνε,
στίχους να μαστορεύγουν.
Κι όπως θωρώ και χαίρομαι,
με ζώνουνε τα φίδια,
ποιος θα 'ναι ο πιο άξιος
στης ρίμας τα στολίδια;
Με τόσους, τόσο διαλεχτούς,
δεν ξέρω αν θα φτάσω
στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής
για να στερνογελάσω. :)

Καληνύχτα...


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Δυο φίλοι εμαλώνανε σε οικείο αχερώνα
και ο λαγός ενίκησε στον ύπνο τη χελώνα.

Ο Δαίμαν και ο Δόχτορας, ο Δόχτορας κι ο Δαίμαν,
σε μπρα ντε φερ εις τη νιοστή τα γράμματα εφέραν.

Να βάλω νι ή τα μάτια μου στην τελική να κλείσω
και κάθε νι ακανόνιστα να αποκεφαλίσω;

Αν το νινί σέρνει πουλί δεν ξέρω να σας πω
μα αυτό το νι του Βενιαμίν ας μείνει σταθερό.

Αμήν αμήν, λέγω υμίν, μη με ταλαιπωρείτε
κι οι διορθωτές προσέχετε πού θα μου τηνε πείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2009)

των μουσών ταγός
Αυρηλία στο Λούβρο
χρόνο ζητάει


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

δόκτορας επτάμουσος
τρίχες με νότες
στη Γερμανία φυσάει


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

χαϊκουπαρμένοι περισπασμοί
έρμο υποτιτλιστή 
παρασέρνουν· χρονοτριβή


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
Σήμερο την άκουσα, και το πρώτο αηδόνι, και μ' άρεσε:

Πώς να 'σαι ακριβομίλητος, τ' αηδόνι σε μαθαίνει,
τον ένα μήνα τραγουδεί και τς έντεκα σωπαίνει 

Θέμη, τι λες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2012)

Βρε, λες, από τ’ αηδόνι σου τα μέλη να μαθαίνουν
Τη μια στις τόσες να μιλούν, στις χίλιες να σωπαίνουν;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βρε, λες, από τ’ αηδόνι σου τα μέλη να μαθαίνουν
> Τη μια στις τόσες να μιλούν, στις χίλιες να σωπαίνουν;



Άλλοτε είναι σιωπηλά γιατί απλώς διαβάζουν
(σεβαστικά κι αθόρυβα, χωρίς να σχολιάζουν) ;)
άλλοτε λογοδιάρροια απίθανη τα πιάνει
κι επί παντός του επιστητού τα κάνουνε χαρμάνι 

Είναι κι ο χρόνος άπιαστος, σαν το νερό κυλάει
(ακόμα και για πάλιουρες που έχουν το κολάι)
κι οι λεξιλόγοι τρέχουνε καταλαχανιασμένοι
(είν' το ντεντλάιν αυστηρό, το φόρουμ περιμένει...  )

Και μέσα σ' οπισθόφυλλα, αυτάκια και πεντέφια,
διορθώσεις κι επιμέλειες (αγιούτο ωρ' αδέρφια!)
παίρνουν μι' ανάσα, μελετούν κανένα νηματάκι,
βάζουν γιουτούμπια, ποίματα, κάνα καλό λινκάκι

και άντε πίσω μάστορα, και μέσα το κεφάλι,
να μη τους φάει λάχανο η προθεσμία πάλι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2012)

Το νήμα τ' ανακάλυψες μέσα σε μυριάδες
και με σονέτο απάντησες γοργά στις μαντινάδες
σε χαϊκού, τετράστιχα, ρίμες απ' την Αθήνα
καλώς λοιπόν εκόπιασες κι εδώθε, Μπερναρντίνα!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2012)

Να 'σαι καλά ωρέ δόκτορα, σοφέ και μυαλωμένε
του φόρουμ του φιλόξενου άρχοντα τιμημένε.
Όσους εδώ συνάντησα πολύ με συγκινήσαν
τα λόγια τους με ζέσταναν αλλά και με τιμήσαν
και νιώθω σαν να έρχομαι μεσ' σε δικό μου σπίτι
(ακόμα κι αν η κούραση μου τρέχει απ' τη μύτη  )

Και τώρα που βρεθήκαμε, ποτέ δεν θα χαθούμε
(κι αν κάποτε αργώ να 'ρθω, ας μην ανησυχούμε 
είναι που δεν αδειάζω πια να πάρω ούτ' ανάσα
μα πάντοτε ξαναγυρνώ κι εσύ μου ρίχνεις πάσα ;) ) 
Ας είναι όλοι λοιπόν καλά οι άξιοι Λεξιλόγοι
και για την παρουσία μου πάντα θα υπάρχουν λόγοι! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2012)

Είμαι πανευτυχής που προστέθηκε άλλος ένας στο ρόστερ των ποιητών μας. Εγώ που δεν μπορώ να γράψω ούτε ένα (δύστυχο) δίστιχο, σας θαυμάζω και σας βγάζω το καπέλο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2012)

_"Σας το βγάζω το καπέλο,
εγώ μόνο το σκαρπέλο,
ξέρω χρόνια να κουνώ,
καθώς είμαι από βουνό".

Κόρη είσαι εσύ της γλώσσας,
κι όχι αλανιάρας κλώσας,
έχεις όνομα και χάρη,
να πεθάνουνε οι χάροι.

Δεν χρειάζεσαι στιχάκια,
να συμπλέκεις στα βραχάκια,
καθισμένη σε ακτή.
Είσαι ήδη διαλεκτή.

Ξέρεις πράγματα σπουδαία,
ξέρεις γλωσσικά τερπνά.
Μακριά στην Ιουδαία,
τώρα σπάνε τα καπνά._


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2012)

...
Στεφάνι τση Πρωτομαγιάς
η κάθε πόρτα βάνει
και ανιμένει τσι φωθιές
να 'ρθούνε τ' Αϊ-Γιάννη

Κωστής Λαγουδιανάκης


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

Σκέτη μποίηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2020)

Μόλις πέντε χρόνια έχουμε να τσοντάρουμε κάτι εδώ (εμπνευσμένο από την εφαρμογή «ελληνικού κλειδιού» στον Άρη). Τραγουδιέται κιόλας, στον σκοπό του «Στο Ζάππειο μια μέρα»:

Μπερδεύτηκε το λάντερ,
που βρίσκεται στον Άρη,
ρομάντζα επιθυμούσε
με το φεγγάρι.

Πλην ξέχασε το λάντερ,
που βρίσκεται στον Άρη,
πως έχουν εκεί πάνω,
ένα ζευγάρι.

Και κόλλησε το λάντερ,
που βρίσκεται στον Άρη,
τον Δείμο ή τον Φόβο,
να πει φεγγάρι.

Κι από τη Γη εψάχναν,
το πώς να ξεσαλτάρει,
το κολλημένο λάντερ,
μπροστά να πάρει.

Και ψάχναν στα κιτάπια,
ώσπου ένα παλικάρι,
θυμάται πως το λάντερ,
έχει και φτυάρι.

«Γερή στην κεφαλή σου,
να δώσεις με το φτυάρι»,
διέταξαν το λάντερ,
που βρίσκεται στον Άρη.

Κι ως δέχτηκε την μπούφλα,
με το μακρύ στειλιάρι,
το λάντερ ξαναπήρε
μπροστά στον Άρη.



l


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 25, 2020)

Καταπληκτικό, δόκτωρ!


----------

